# Connaitre la puissance du signal



## Troudi (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet la reponse a ma question ...
Comment peut on connaitre la puissance du signal Wifi sur Macbook???
POur le moment je me contente d'aller sur des sites qui donne la bande passante mais ce n'est pas forcement tres fiable d'apres ce que j'ai lu ...
Je suis en appartement et mon proprio donne le wifi gratuitement (livebox) mais ca peut vraiment varier de tres tres bon (il a du 8M je crois) a tres tres nul (autant que quand j'habitais a la campagne) ^^.
J'aimerais savoir a quel endroit de mon appart le signal est le meilleur.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ??


----------



## tantoillane (18 Septembre 2008)

Troudi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet la reponse a ma question ...
> Comment peut on connaitre la puissance du signal Wifi sur Macbook???
> POur le moment je me contente d'aller sur des sites qui donne la bande passante mais ce n'est pas forcement tres fiable d'apres ce que j'ai lu ...
> ...



 Si tu n'aimes pas les sites de test de bande passante, un bon moins c'est de télécharger un gros fichier hébergé sur un serveur qui te fournira autant de bande passante que tu peux en recevoir, et de regarder le débit de téléchargement du fichier en fonction de ton endroit dans la pièce.


----------



## maousse (18 Septembre 2008)

Tu fais une confusion large entre qualité du signal wifi et bande passante disponible sur ton point d'accès.

Même avec une réception parfaite, si vous êtes 40 à utiliser la connexion en même temps, ça va ramer pour pas mal de choses.

Pour voir la qualité du signal, au delà des petites barres du menu airport, un option-clic sur le menu airport te donnera plus de détails, istumbler d'autres détails encore.

Pour le débit disponible, un (ou plusieurs) gros téléchargement (pour que le débit ait le temps de se stabiliser, afin d'avoir une mesure plutôt fiable) te donneront la capacité d'usage réel en débit. www.speedtest.net est une autre possibilité de test.

Mais ne passe pas ton temps à tester cela, c'est au détriment de la qualité d'usage de tes voisins également


----------

